# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  antibiotic ointment

## randyt

Recently I read a pamphlet written by mors kochanski regarding a first aid kit. He recommends a antibiotic ointment that can be used as a topical for cuts and such but also for the eyes. Any thoughts on a brand that is this versatile? I found nothing at the local pharmacy.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I had to use some in my horses eye, the key word is Ophthalmic. Stuff worked a miracle on my horses eye.

----------


## crashdive123

I use Neosporin.    Another popular choice is Triple Antibiotic Ointment.  Both should be available in your local grocery store/pharmacy/WalMart...

----------


## aflineman

Some Ophthalmic ointment is by prescription only. You can get veterinary stuff at the Farmer's CO-OP (at least around here). You might also look in the hunting dog section of your local sporting goods store (this is where I picked up my wound stapler). Or you can ask your DR. to prescribe some for you. Mine is pretty good about prescribing some items, so I can stock a back-country kit.

----------


## randyt

thanks for the comments, it gives me some ideas to look into.

----------


## Rick

Don't put any antibiotic in your eyes unless it states ophthalmic. Self treating the eyes can have some pretty bad results like blindness. Antibiotics only treat bacteria and there is a host of ailments of the eye unrelated to bacteria.

----------


## BLEUXDOG

I get my medical supplies from a medical supply company. I have staplers, saline IVs and the spike kits. I also get the cathaters I use to clear the tear ducts on the horses. I use the saline IVs to clean cuts on both the horses and people. I have also used it to wash unknown stuff from eyes. I find the spike kits work well because you can use the same IV for a long period of time. I NEVER use the IVs as IVs only saline washes!

----------


## Rick

Why do you carry a stapler? Are you trained in their use?

----------


## randyt

thanks for the comments. I won't be putting any medicine in my eyes unless it's specifically made for that use. I hoping to find a ointment that will muster double duty, eyes and cuts.

----------


## BLEUXDOG

My vet showed how to use the staples because I had a horse that was either really acceident prone or just wanted me to pay for the vet's new Ford Navigator in record time. It is not ideal for all locations on a horse but it did help cut the vet costs. A single callout with just a few stitches would average 150 to 200 dollars. I guess I haven't done too bad the old man lived to be 28. My present horse is not as cowy and doesn't get too many cuts or scrapes.
I also found I can use staples alot easier than trying to stitch a cut.

----------


## Rbrownkatz

This does not relate to something to use for your eyes but it is an antibiotic that can serve a dual purpose. We carry Neosporin Plus pain relief. It's an antibiotic and topical anesthetic. We've used the anesthetic several times for non-cut issues. For example, when my wife suffered poison ivy and we had nothing else, the Neosporin's pain reliever helped. Helped when I was stung by a yellow jacket and had no Benedryl. I also apply it to a wide area before I have blood drawn (thyroid problem) or get an IV (IV Vitamen C for infections).

----------


## TresMon

Tea Tree oil!
I'll confess I'm fed up with chemicals. I have adopted the "if you can't pronounce the word DON'T eat it philosophy" of food ingredient labels. Ihave now expounded that to what I put on (or referring to a cut- IN) my skin- the largest organ of the body. We are surrounded by and wrapped in plastics. All man made chems. 
Our food is wrapped in plastic or at least put in a plastic refrigerator. Our vehicles, even our homes are lined in plastics.

 I mean if I MUST use a chem I will, but where there's an option- and if you do your home work you more times than not will have an option- use "God made" instead of man made.

On the Antibiotic ointment note- Tea Tree oil kicks it's butt.  And it's multi use. A few drops in water makes for (astringent) mouth wash. Same makes a good solution to plunk your tooth brush head down in to kill bacteria in betwixt uses. On & on.  Oh and as an "antibiotic ointment?" 

Tea tree oil is:  (wikipedia) Tea tree oil has been scientifically investigated only recently. Some sources suggest beneficial medical properties when applied topically, including antiviral,[7] antibacterial, antifungal, and antiseptic qualities. It also has beneficial cosmetic properties.[8]
Tea tree oil is active against Staphylococcus aureus, including MRSA.[9] Tea tree oil is less successful for application in the nose.[10] Also, there is clinical evidence that topical dermatological preparations containing tea tree oil may be more effective than conventional antibiotics in preventing transmission of CA-MRSA.[11]
Recent studies support a role for the topical application of tea tree oil in skin care and for the treatment of various diseases and conditions. Tea tree oil appears to be effective against bacteria, viruses, fungal infections, mites such as scabies, and lice such as head lice. A 2008 study of in vitro toxicity showed a tea tree oil preparation was more effective against head lice than permethrin, a popular pharmaceutical remedy.[12]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tea_tree_oil

A basic article:
http://homemade-remedies.com/tea-tre...-a-bottle.html

So take out your tube of neosporin and (try to) read the ingredients. Skin is the largest organ- I'm not smearing all that junk _into_ my skin. When there's a "God-Made" option down at walmart (in a GLASS bottle. Ha!)

I'm now researching into it's use for eye ailments. Unknown territory...

----------


## Rbrownkatz

Thanks TresMon. I've got some tea tree oil in the house (recommended for nail fungus) but I had no idea it had so many uses. Got me thinking about hyour "God made" idea for a FAK.

----------


## Kortoso

Why the need for one ointment that does everything? 
There's an old saying about a pig that gives milk and has wool, to the effect that it does none of these well...

----------


## randyt

If my memory serves (it ain't what it use to be) it seems that tea tree oil suppresses testosterone. I've read that in my research, now to remember where. May or may not be a issue for some folks.

----------


## Wildthang

Some of you probably already know this, but honey is a wonderful treatment for cuts, plus you can eat it as well. I carry a small plastic jar of honey in my bug out bag and less of the man made ointments.

----------


## Rick

There is no panacea. No one antibiotic will work on all bacteria. However, look for a triple anti-biotic ointment or one that says broad spectrum to cover both gram-positive and gram-negative bacteria. Just recognize that you could be dealing with bacteria that is resistant to drugs or where different strains are present.

I have no problem with natural remedies just realize, too, that drugs were developed because nothing natural worked as a treatment for a given disease. That's why life expectancies were in the 30's at one time. The best method is to use whatever works whether it is natural or not.

----------


## TresMon

> If my memory serves (it ain't what it use to be) it seems that tea tree oil suppresses testosterone. I've read that in my research, now to remember where. May or may not be a issue for some folks.


Yes, massive quantities of TTO caused a guy or two to suffer really low testosterone. A typical dude would like have to consume enough of it for it to really harm him overall- to the point of low testosterone being irrelevant at that point. Don't let these really extreme isolated fringe cases rob you of a really good herb. On that same note- Soy products increase estrogen in females & males. no body talks about it because it is so mild it's medically considered a non-issue.




> The best method is to use whatever works whether it is natural or not.


I have to disagree with you. I stand by "*strive* to go with God made first, however if you *must* okay, take the man made chemicals."
Case point- typical symptom of heavy overdose with pharmaceuticals is death or near death having been saved by EMS. Typical symptom of heavy overdosed herb is explosive diarrhea.

I just no longer have the faith that taking a chemical that will kill you dead as a hammer if you take to much of it, is truly safe much less healthy if taken at "normal dosing."  To me it is no different than life after nuclear war & it's associated fall out.  Yes you _can_ take up to a certain level of radiation exposure per day and _not die._  Well, I'm not interested in the "not die" end of things.  I'm interested in vibrant health.




> just realize, too, that drugs were developed because nothing natural worked as a treatment for a given disease. That's why life expectancies were in the 30's at one time.


I agree there are times and situations when you HAD BETTER take the chem drugs. I'm not a nut job. But do know that many of the big name sicknesses, plagues etc where being cured/healed with herbs back in the 50's & 60's. Gonorrhea  comes to mind but there's many others. Sadly at the same time the man made super drugs were coming on the scene.  

Well, you can't patent a plant or tree from which the herbal med comes from. But you can patent a man made compound, and thus the pharmaceutical company can make billions off of it. Follow the money!

----------


## Kortoso

I do like neosporin. As far as an "ointment" for my eyes, my eye doc recommended Systane.

(The expression I was trying to remember: Eierlegende Wollmilchsau)

----------


## Rick

tresmon - You are more worried about money than health. I don't care how much the pharma company makes. It has no bearing, none, if they have what i need to cure me. For every disease you site that herbs cure I'll name two they don't. At least I'm willing to look at herbs if they might work. There is nothing better for poison ivy than jewel weed. But i use chemicals when needed. And your God made reference is misguided. I was given a brain and intellect to use. You cannot tell me penicillin derived from bread mold was not a gift just because a man discovered what was already there. That is true of every single drug "invented". It is there for us to find. 

"Case point- typical symptom of heavy overdose with pharmaceuticals is  death or near death having been saved by EMS. Typical symptom of heavy  overdosed herb is explosive diarrhea."

That's not true and you know it. Herbs are medicine. The side effects can run the very same gambit as any medicine. Allergic reactions,toxicity and even long term addiction are just as possible with herbs as with pharma created meds.

"But do know that many of the big name sicknesses, plagues etc where being cured/healed with herbs back in the 50's & 60's."

They did not treat or cure malaria, pertussis, whooping cough, influenza, rubella, scarlet fever, chicken pox, small pox, mumps, and the list goes on. Those were all prevalent in the 40's and 50's. Millions died because of them and only the advent of vaccinations and modern meds have gained a handle on them.

----------


## Rick

Tres - I reread this and it may come across harsher than intended. All I meant was meds are another form of survival kit. Use all the tools in the kit if you need to.Thinking, typing with one finger and finding the keys is the pits!

----------


## TresMon

Not harshly taken pal but thanks for the "when in doubt err on the side of grace" move on your part. Duly noted and appreciated.

I did not communicate that 'back in the day herbs were curing everything. I intended to communicate that the discovery of their cures was coming on really fast and strong only to be snuffed out by pharmaceutical companies. Which is fact.  My "aunt" Wilma as I referred to her died last year recently. She was a pharmacist of 50some odd years. She & her colleagues I'd go have lunch with all agreed on these topics and issues.

Now I should have been more specific- No penicillin is not questionable. I should have indicated I was referring to fully, or partially synthetic drugs.

The pharmaceutical companies in this country are not your friend! To cure a cancer patient is far less profitable than to treat one. I have the facts and figures 'round here.  Cancer was cured in 1928. And the treatment was outlawed in the USA. As it was in a few other countries. In the many countries where it is legal= cancer is being cured. Why was the treatment outlawed? You can't patent natural everyday items such as carrots. No patent, no billions. Interested? Research immigrant doctor Max Gerson.

I could say more but will letter'rest. 

In a survival situation if my throat is ragged raw sore, and I don't have a wilderness solution I'll bum some of your Chloroseptic spray. That's not the point of my response.

Anybody reading my reply is not in a survival situation & has an abundance of choices. I was just giving them an option to ponder. I always appreciate new information to ponder wether I act on it or decline.

----------


## BENESSE

> .  Cancer was cured in 1928. And the treatment was outlawed in the USA. As it was in a few other countries. *In the many countries where it is legal= cancer is being cured*.


Where's that TM? I didn't get the memo.

----------


## TresMon

> Where's that TM? I didn't get the memo.





> The pharmaceutical companies in this country are not your friend! To cure a cancer patient is far less profitable than to treat one. I have the facts and figures 'round here.  Cancer was cured in 1928. And the treatment was outlawed in the USA. As it was in a few other countries. In the many countries where it is legal= cancer is being cured. Why was the treatment outlawed? You can't patent natural everyday items such as carrots. No patent, no billions. *Interested? Research immigrant doctor Max Gerson.*


It's all over google. *Many* documentaries on Net Flix if you got it B.

----------


## Rick

I didn't mean a survival situation although it could be depending on the disease. Only an analogy that you choices are like tools in a survival kit. You use all of them as appropriate.

----------


## Rick

If your claims aren't accepted as fact then it must be a conspiracy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Gerson

Let's be clear. The pharma co. that has the cure for cancer will make trillions. It would be to their advantage to cure, not treat. You are not just condemning a faceless corporation but all the doctors and other scientists that chose to work on cancer research because of the loss of a loved one and who truly want to find a cure. One goober does not a conspiracy make.

----------


## TresMon

Yes well there are people that say your a nutjob because your a "survivalist" and if your a "prepper" dear goodness your a terrorist and a legitimate danger in general. 

You can find pro & con info on ANY subject. You know that Rick and I really doubt any of us believe you make your conclusion from one snipit or source. It twas a weak rebuttle.

Well I'm gonna back away from this whole thing. I got one person in this thread to consider an herbal alternative and I think that's a good deed.

I want to conclude by saying I never stated, nor insinuated that health care folk do not want the very best for their patients. It not them. It's above them.

I have rock star brains in my family. (what happened to me?)  I got a cousin who has a few months left in his enternship to be released as an MD. The kid made one B all the rest A's from kindergarden through completion of med school. He's a big deal and honored and awarded and blah blah. At last years Christmas somebody got an upset stomach. I handed them ginger root. Fixed their belly immediately & completely.
 Doctor was baffled!  I went on to say this is good for this and this fixes this and- He was clueless. There's just something wrong with that. At least to me.

We got another super brain in the family- She's in Med school for dentistry with all honors blah blah.. She related to me ""Nearly every dental office in this country promotes back and sells Listerine When as a known fact is is one of the least quality and effective products of it's kind. But they give the most kick back. That' just wrong""

  I had never heard of that one but More of the same. Follow the money.  That's just wrong, at least to me.

We got a third brain in my family,yet another honor student- my niece (I must have been the physiological waste receptacle for all reject genes from my family's pool.) She has one singular lowly b grade to her school credit well into pre-med. And she has already heard basically herbs are a joke [my wording of what she related she heard in class] and a direct quote she gave me is "herbs are not profitable for the med industry."

Anywho- follow the money.........

I bow out. I'm just a dude that want's to live in a tent anyways.

Nothing personal for sure and I love good healthy debate.

----------


## Rick

Me too. Thanks for the give and take.

----------


## randyt

There was a thread about a tincture made from mullein leaf. Well I made some. Every fall I get a nasty sinus infection and cough. It was the same this year except I took the mullein as described in the other post. It knocked the sinus infection out. Usually I get a antibiotic from the dr. I'll see how it goes long term.

----------


## Rick

I snuck over and put an antibiotic in it.

----------


## randyt

Dr. Rick????????/

----------


## Rick

I think it was an antibiotic. It was an anti something. I forgot my glasses and had to give it my best guess.

----------


## BENESSE

> It's all over google. *Many* documentaries on Net Flix if you got it B.


Actually, TM, I wholeheartedly believe that the right nutrition (vegetarian/vegan & not processed) can not only prevent disease, it can _reverse_ it. One documentary that came out last year made a huge impression on me: *"Forks Over Knives"*, broadly standing for the advantage of right food vs surgery as the first go-to solution. (sometimes surgery is necessary, so these aren't absolutes) You will definitely get something out of it, I don't care where your head is on this one--it'll be an eye opener.
And yes, there have been many instances where people's cancer went into remission but so far I haven't heard that there was a definitive _cure_ for cancer, across the board.
btw. I practice what I preach...at least 90% of the time.  :Innocent:

----------


## TresMon

> Actually, TM, I wholeheartedly believe that the right nutrition (vegetarian/vegan & not processed) can not only prevent disease, it can _reverse_ it. One documentary that came out last year made a huge impression on me: *"Forks Over Knives"*, broadly standing for the advantage of right food vs surgery as the first go-to solution. (sometimes surgery is necessary, so these aren't absolutes) You will definitely get something out of it, I don't care where your head is on this one--it'll be an eye opener.
> And yes, there have been many instances where people's cancer went into remission but so far I haven't heard that there was a definitive _cure_ for cancer, across the board.
> 
> 
> btw. I practice what I preach...at least 90% of the time.


Yeah Forks over knives is amazing. All those associated documentaries are incredible- life changing. If you watched that one on Net Flix- Watch alot more of them!  Watch the Max Gerson documentaries.  Incredible stuff.  Watch the ones on the dying bee's. Wow. Bayer Pharmaceutical corp was killing the bees.  Watch "Dive!" on dumpster diving- Holy wow! On & on. 

Thanks for writing.

----------


## RobertN

I also agree that a healthy diet and exercise can help one's health in preventing many diseases but there are times when one should seriously listen to their doctor. Take for instance, Steve Jobs. Apparently he took time to investigate alternative medicines and treatments before following his doctor's advice and having I believe surgery and chemo. I don't have a problem exploring alternatives but only while I'm also following my doctor's advice at the time. As far as ointments, I have some Neosporin in my first aid kit.

----------

